# Flathead Hunting



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

Any tips as to where Flatheads are biting in NW Ohio??


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

Next few weeks will be rough. The spawn kills the big fish bite.


----------



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

When is that over??


8_Up_Fisherman said:


> Next few weeks will be rough. The spawn kills the big fish bite.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Catfish Man said:


> When is that over??


In the next few weeks!


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Im looking to catch some cats but the last few times i went was not good FUR me , 1st trip 0 , 2nd trip 2channels but small ( under 3 lbs ) .Would like to find a good cat lake to fish . Anyone have a good idea what lake in N E ohio ?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Im looking to catch some cats but the last few times i went was not good FUR me , 1st trip 0 , 2nd trip 2channels but small ( under 3 lbs ) .Would like to find a good cat lake to fish . Anyone have a good idea what lake in N E ohio ?


mosquito has a good quality and amount of cats.


----------

